# Buffalo board for trailer floor..



## Charlie007 (4 May 2011)

Not strictly CR but I need a trailer too compete!!


Has anyone used buffalo board for a trailer floor?
I have been advised that apart from an aluminium floor that buffalo board is the next best thing, but i'm having trouble locating some!! I have phoned Ifor Williams ( have a 505) and they aren't interested unless I want an alli floor!! Help!!


----------



## MrsMozart (4 May 2011)

Our trailer man told us to get 3/4" plywood, which will then have 3mm aluminium on top. The rubber mats will go on top of that, not fixed down as trailer man is very strict on being able to get to see all parts of the floor. If we were to put the liquid rubber stuff down (as I wanted to 'cos I thought it would be neat), any little hole would let in liquid, which as we could not lift it all up, would then cause the floor to rot.


----------



## dad_io (4 May 2011)

we replaced our horsebox floor with 1" buffalo board- its very very strong  much stronger than marine ply..also more expensive, but well worth it. I prefer it to aluminium as i have seen some nasty bimetallic corrosion.

James Latham sell it as Phenol Board- we collected ours from the depot in Hemel Hempstead but they have branches all over. 
http://www.advancedtechnicalpanels.co.uk/InformationA.52.html

Buffalo board is available from Berkshire Horsebox Bits- BHB- product 3073
http://www.berkshirehorseboxbits.com/department.aspx?subcatid=30&cat=Horse Area


----------



## Vickijay (4 May 2011)

Ive had a buffalo board floor in my truck as they said it was the best thing to put as a top layer of my floor, well under the mats. It seems very good but was rather spensive!! My local truck people did it. It may of been a bit more expensive as I had to have all my partitions altered as they didnt fit in with the extra layer.


----------



## Charlie007 (4 May 2011)

Thank you for your replies. I have found some from Chiltern timber which seems a reasonable price. About £53 plus vat for a 8x4 piece, would need 2 and the postage is £70 plus vat!! Hoping that if I get this floor now then it will last me till I give up horses!!


----------

